# Hotmail does not like my smtp server. (solved)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hi guys, this message is not mainly to find out how to fix it, but to know why since I'm pretty sure that hotmail is silently discarting all messages my server sends (and im pretty sure I'm not the only one too  :Very Happy: ).

I have a new mail server, two days old now, and since then Im struggling my brain out to find out why this issue.

This mail server is running postfix and working great with all other major players and because this I can (almost) discard any configuration issue.

I have a static IP, a proper host.domain.tld setup, with ptr reverse DNS pointing exactly the same host.domain.tld, the SPF txt record is published properly, the HELO banner is matching too and im only blacklisted in UCEPROTECTL2 and UCEPROTECTL3 because having a bad neighbourhood. Oh, and im not openrelay at all.

Even tryed telnet to hotmail's mta and the email message appears to be queued for delivery as it should, but never gets to inbox or junk mail folder. Tested this with three different hotmail accounts. Also, followed all the directives as said in postmaster.live.com with no luck at all...

Im thinking to ask my ISP and change my static IP number or use transport map to relay whenever a message is for hotmail servers so this mail server can work as it should, but before this i have to ask here: Has someone problems like this before? Or some suggestions that may help?

I can only think two things that may do hotmail not giving a clue of why my message is discarded: UCEPROTECT as said before, or the fact im using afraid.org to manage my DNS when I should beeing using bind or something like that...

Any hint would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!

----------

## poly_poly-man

you need domainkeys - many servers drop any mail without them.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Poly_poly-man, thank you! I knew i should ask here first, this point me on the right track... I'm following the wiki guide to setup domainkeys and dkim at http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Domainkeys_and_DKIM_with_Postfix.

Hopefully this should do the trick  :Very Happy: 

Cheers!

----------

## JC99

If you haven't already done so you may also have to submit your domain on Microsofts SenderID website.

Here is my SPF record  (that works) for my domain.tld.hosts file so you can compare and make sure yours is correct. Hope it helps...

```
domain.tld.          IN      TXT     "v=spf1 a mx a:hostname.domain.tld mx:domain.tld ip4:your.ip.address.here ~all"

domain.tld.          IN      TXT     "spf2.0/pra a mx a:hostname.domain.tld mx:domain.tld ip4:your.ip.address.here ~all"
```

P.S. Did you create an mx record for Bind?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *EvilEye wrote:*   

> If you haven't already done so you may also have to submit your domain on Microsofts SenderID website.

 

No, not yet, in fact, i didn't know about that. Will try and post back.

 *EvilEye wrote:*   

> Here is my SPF record  (that works) for my domain.tld.hosts file so you can compare and make sure yours is correct. Hope it helps...
> 
> ```
> domain.tld.          IN      TXT     "v=spf1 a mx a:hostname.domain.tld mx:domain.tld ip4:your.ip.address.here ~all"
> 
> ...

 

Im using freedns afraid.org as DNS service provider. I cant rely on my own DNS server yet until i can be sure that a good uptime is guaranteed, so far as we are testing lots of stuff the server is rebooted time to time. In afraid.org I have a proper MX record for my server and im using google apps as backup MX servers for my domain meanwhile.

The setup for domainkeys and dkim is already done but none of the mails sent is being signed, dealing with this right now...

I don't have a SPF 2.0 either...

I'll try all your soggestions and post back. Thank you!

Cheers!

UPDATE: Finally I ended up asking my ISP to change my IP address. Altough this mail server was not on any blacklist and even after I did the setup for domainkeys and DKIM, hotmail was still silently dropping all my email.

Waiting for the reverse PTR right now, I'll post back any update but I think somehow hotmail owns a black list or something related to reputation of an IP address, let's see if that's what is blocking me...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

UPDATE 2, For the sake of posterity:

Hotmail doesn't like my domain, even after changing the IP number of the mail server, hotmail is still silently dropping all email generated at my server without any error message or warning, going against all RFC's.

I tested using another ISP to host my domain and hosting another domain on my server.

With another domain in my server, all email sent is put directly on inbox of any hotmail account, even when priority is set to bulk or list... Strange uh?

As you can see in the Microsoft live support forums: Im not the only one. Let's see if they can fix this issue for me.

Marked as solved. Nothing to do with my server setup.

Cheers!

----------

